# redlion



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

does anyone own or know someone ,who owns a bully from this line,any info would be help full.thanks


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like Pit bull French mastiff mixes to me but here is their site.

REDLIONBULLIES


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that is horrible and I agree with the french mastiff mix. Look how horrible that front of the dog is, very easty westy in the front. definitely some mastiff in those dogs look at the head and size of them. Some bully breeders are just horrible!


----------

